# Alpine Silverado (07)



## b-out (Jul 20, 2004)

*Me to*

I would like to see one as well.I have been shooting one for several months and I am very happy.In paper I am edging ever closer to 60X my average is 57X on 5spot. I did great at Vegas untill the 7th end of Sunday at Vegas ..


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow*

we are working to have Alpine on board this year... not sure what bow they would be sending if they participate.

Jon


----------



## b-out (Jul 20, 2004)

*the bow is just WOW*

we are in our 7th week of paper league ( bow hunter Free style) one week left to go 5 spot I have a 57.5 X average ( tonight I shot a 59 X) I could not be any happier. See you all at NFAA nationals


----------

